# Thinking outside the box.



## Icicle (Sep 14, 2009)

Just need some input on this photo.
I went up to Fort Stevens state park this weekend and had a good time camping.
this picture was a tough one to get and I think I manage to get it on the first shot the best.
they had a split steel door in front of a underground bunker at the old abandoned military base, 
Well just having the curiosity to see what was behind this door I needed to see what was behind it. Well they had couple of holes cut out of it so I used them to my advantage.
In the right door they had about a 3" round hole cut out for a chain to lock shut.
Well I was able to fit my lens into part way until it hit the outer shell but still aloud to focus.
Now remember I was holding the camera in my right hand.

Now the left door had a rectangular shape hole cut out of it maybe 6"-8" long by 1.25"-1.75"  high hole cut out, Well I could not get my flash to fit into it so I held it my left hand.
Now I do not own any fancy cords to allow my to sync my flash to my camera so I had to use the test fire button to fire my flash and I had to rely on best judgment for focus as it was pure guess.
and this is the end result. 
So how does it work for all of you?







exif data.
Camera Make: Canon
Camera Model: Canon EOS DIGITAL REBEL XT
Image Date: 2009:09:12 14:09:06
Flash Used: No
Focal Length: 18.0mm
CCD Width: 4.93mm
Exposure Time: 3.200 s
Aperture: f/5.6
ISO equiv: 200
White Balance: Auto
Metering Mode: Matrix
Exposure: Manual
Exposure Mode: Manual


Sorry for such a long post.


----------



## ocular (Sep 14, 2009)

If u had a tripod u could stick ur camera behind those bars.. Man reminds me of a storm sewer.


----------



## Icicle (Sep 14, 2009)

Even if I had taken my tripod it would do good, well it would of help the camera straight is about it.
only had enough room for the first 1/4" of lens to fit in, there was a chain blocking full access to hole.


----------



## BLD_007 (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm getting vertigo by looking at that, I love it


----------



## ottor (Oct 6, 2009)

OK - you had the flash in your left hand, and the camera in your right hand ...... You were able to fire the flash with the test button, and capture the flash with the shutter release on the camera with your right hand ?? Some pretty quick reflexes !! - As far as the pic goes, it just make me wonder what's down there .... Think I'd come back with a hacksaw..


----------



## xathor (Oct 15, 2009)

looks like relatively new foot prints in the dust...  quite a few at that.  I doubt its abandoned.


----------

